# Small gloat (photo added)



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2006)

Okay, maybe not so small. Our oldest son became a father at 1:25 Central Time (my 7th grandchild)! Little Billy (the 3rd) weighed in at 9 lbs, 1 oz and is 21 inches long. What a chunk! Can't wait to see the little beggar!


----------



## Dario (Apr 24, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  Grandpa [}]


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats, old man!  (9 pounds is only small to those who were not doing the pushing! [8D])


----------



## thewishman (Apr 24, 2006)

I agree with Lou, 9 pounds is quite a BIG gloat. Congratulations, Billy![]


----------



## Monty (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats to you, your son and daughter-in-law. Post picts when you can.


----------



## chitswood (Apr 24, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## mick (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats Billy, We know you're proud! Hope everyone is doing ok. How soon will he be riding with you?......or better yet, turning pens!!! []


----------



## JimGo (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats!  Where'd they get the name? []


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks, everyone!!! Not soon enough, Mike, not soon enough! For either! []


----------



## gerryr (Apr 24, 2006)

What, did he have a Harley in there with him?[]  Congratulations.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats!!![][^]


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats! How come everybody always measures babies like fish?[]


----------



## woodwish (Apr 24, 2006)

Congrats again Grandpa, sounds like a healthy little guy!


----------



## Pipes (Apr 24, 2006)

BIG CONGRATS [^][]





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 24, 2006)

That is wonderful news!!!

[][][][][][]


----------



## Jerryconn (Apr 24, 2006)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 24, 2006)

Congratulations, isn't this supposed to be one of the biggest gloats of your life though? If he isn't now he will be as soon as you hold him once.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 25, 2006)

Congratulations to you and the parents.

jim


----------



## pete00 (Apr 25, 2006)

congratulations to your wife, she did all the work(9lbs)
oh all right ..congrats to you too, you  helped a little..[][][]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 25, 2006)

ROTFL!! Actually, Pete, the congratulations go to my DIL. She's the one that had the baby. We've already had our 5.[]


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 25, 2006)

Wonderful News! Congratulations![]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks, all!!! Here is a photo my som took with his phone camera.




<br />


----------



## Dario (Apr 25, 2006)

CUTE!  I can see a little Billy in him  []

Impressive resolution for a phone camera btw []


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Apr 25, 2006)

Congrats Grandpa!


----------



## 53Jim (Apr 25, 2006)

weighed in at 9 lbs, 1 oz and is 21 inches long

Man....what a SHRIMP[]

I was 11lbs, 5 oz and 27 inches long.   I won't say what I'm at now, but lets hope he doesn't get as big as me.  (6'3" and 275 + lbs)

Congrats.   Let the spoiling begin


----------



## whatwoodido (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Okay, maybe not so small. Our oldest son became a father at 1:25 Central Time (my 7th grandchild)! Little Billy (the 3rd) weighed in at 9 lbs, 1 oz and is 21 inches long. What a chunk! Can't wait to see the little beggar!



Good looking boy

Drew


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 26, 2006)

He sure is cute! How proud are you! So when does he get his first pen?[8D]


----------



## nilsatcraft (Apr 26, 2006)

Congrats, Billy.  That's a cute little grandson you got there.  By the way, that's an incredibly clear picture for a camera phone, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JimGo (Apr 26, 2006)

Enjoy him Billy!  My step-mother said she REALLY likes being a grandmother because the close familial relationship is there, but the daily obligations are lifted.  After even these scant few months, I can already appreciate her perspective! []

I bet he'll be able to handle himself well!


----------



## Texas Taco (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats Grandpa.


----------



## airrat (Apr 28, 2006)

GRATZ!!!! Grandpa.  They grow up quick.  At Sean's 6mth check up he is 18lbs 12 ozs, 28 inches.  He is so long we have him in 9-12 mth outfits.


----------

